# Canon plans for mirrorless 7D Mark II replacement



## photoflyer (Aug 20, 2020)

So I am on the waiting list for the R6. I figure it is more than enough camera and with the savings  of more than $ 1500 over the R5 I plan to get the mirrorless replacement for the 7D Mark II.  As near as I can tell, however, that is still on the drawing board.

Is the there a Canon watersealed  APS-C mirrorless today? I don't think the M series is watersealed.  If the upcoming M50 Mark II were, that would work. 

Are we looking at an RM in the next year: Mirrorless APS-C RF mount?  I really don't care about the mount, as I will be mounting EF lenses but I do want to be able to take it out in the rain, kayak etc.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 21, 2020)

There are rumours of the new Canon EOS M7 with the following agin rumoured specs. Weather sealing hasn't been speculated on yet.

32.5MP APS-C CMOS Sensor
DIGIC X Image Processor
100 to 51200 (Extended: 100 to 102400)
Sensor-Shift 5-Axis Image Stabilization
UHD 4K60p / Full HD 120p Video Recording (10-Bit Internal Video)
Up to 12 fps (Mechanical Shutter) / Up to 20 fps (Electronic Shutter)
Dual Slot: SD/SDHC/SDXC (UHS-II)
USB Type-C (USB 3.1), HDMI D (Micro), 3.5mm Headphone, 3.5mm Microphone
Wi-Fi / Bluetooth


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 21, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> There are rumours of the new Canon EOS M7 with the following agin rumoured specs. Weather sealing hasn't been speculated on yet.
> 
> 32.5MP APS-C CMOS Sensor
> DIGIC X Image Processor
> ...



Thanks.  I really need a viewfinder.  I suspect they will come out with an R series APS-C that can use RF lenses as those are really the future.   The replacement to the 7D Mark II is taking forever.  Perhaps some are getting the 90D but so long as the experience with the R6 is good, I'll wait for mirrorless.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Aug 22, 2020)

Looking at current trends in model "life spans" (they seem to be getting longer) the M6 Mk II is still new and the new sensor is a point of excellence.  So I would be surprised if an APS-C version of an R camera would come out soon.  Besides, the only reason to bring out an APS-C version would be a cost saving, and I don't think Canon could find a significantly lower price point than the RP by just replacing the sensor.  And the RP seems to be selling well at its current price point.


----------



## beagle100 (Sep 5, 2020)

VidThreeNorth said:


> Looking at current trends in model "life spans" (they seem to be getting longer) the M6 Mk II is still new and the new sensor is a point of excellence.  So I would be surprised if an APS-C version of an R camera would come out soon.  Besides, the only reason to bring out an APS-C version would be a cost saving, and I don't think Canon could find a significantly lower price point than the RP by just replacing the sensor.  And the RP seems to be selling well at its current price point.



right, I think people buying the Canon M6ii and M lens want smaller and lighter, not lower cost


----------



## Space Face (Sep 6, 2020)

Hmmmmmm, some interesting points raised here.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 6, 2020)

I believe quit a few pro canon sports/wildlife shooters would carry a 1DX and somtimes a 7D Mark II.  Besides features, what sets a pro camera apart, to me,  is durability.  Take it outside everday in nearly all conditions without worry.  I don't see that yet in their APS-C mirrorless offerings.


----------



## daveo228i (Oct 13, 2020)

A replacement for my 7D with  all model, or newer? Perfectly satisfied with my original 7D.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 13, 2020)

daveo228i said:


> A replacement for my 7D with  all model, or newer? Perfectly satisfied with my original 7D.



I thought about a 7D Mark II because everyone who has the I or II likes them.  But, I have the R6 now and it is fantastic so I thought I would get its pro grade crop sensor sister.  I can see taking both on a hike and being ready for everything from wildlife to landscapes in any weather.


----------

